# Looking for a slim camera <15k



## Generic Superhero (Oct 20, 2010)

I have a Canon Powershot A590 IS that I got last June 2008. It suits my photography needs, mostly sharing events on Facebook. I also love the camera for its graphite colour. For quite some time I am planning to go for a slimmer camera as the powershot doesn't fit in my jeans pocket very well! That I wear tight jeans doesn't help things as well.

Another thing I have observed is, the camera lens catches moisture especially towards the evening, say around this time of the year i.e. autumn, leaving marks on the photo!

I am planning to go for a slimmer camera with a better lens. Is Canon IXUS a good choice? My budget would be about 15k.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 20, 2010)

how about Sony T99 its just 16mm sleek like width of n73
Sony Cyber-shot T99 14.1 MP, 4x optical Zoom

*www.smartshoppers.in/published/publicdata/SSLIVESSLIVE/attachments/SC/products_pictures/T99_1_L.jpg
*www.smartshoppers.in/published/publicdata/SSLIVESSLIVE/attachments/SC/products_pictures/T99_6_L.jpg


----------

